# 1965 Basket Case Restoration



## trifidave (Feb 9, 2011)

*I am presently restoring a '65 GTO and would appreciate if someone could show some interior pictures and engine compartment pictures that show how they should look for originality judging.*


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

a good source for pics is ebay
this car has some real nice pics Pontiac : GTO | eBay and it looks likes a correct resto better be for the price!!


----------



## trifidave (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Crustysack, I downloaded all the pictures.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah dont look at my pics, they will only make you feel better about your car! I have a bunch I got from Ebay and also cruising Pontiac forums, just so I know what they look like.

Got any pics of your car as it sits now? What have you done to it?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a really nice interior picture of a 65, click on NextPic or PrevPic to see other pictures,


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I think my car needs waxed.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Like the seat cushion better than the interior 05....grab that tiger by the tail....:willy: Actually i love the 65' interior and think its the best of all the years, and i came across a great deal on 65 seats when i did the bucket conversion so i will have that same interior by Legendary in my 66'.


----------



## trifidave (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks 05GTO, but I can't find the ACC Code for that optional fron seat.


----------



## trifidave (Feb 9, 2011)

Thumpin455............Just got the car a week ago. My friend is going to do the body work and isn't too happy because the patch panels were not butt-welded and he has to correct that problem. I will be doing all of the other work on the car.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool, post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Did I read BASKET CASE ???? Click on the link in my sigature to see what I started with....:rofl:

Definition of insanity: seeing a totally rotten, wasted shell and envisioning a done car. Feel familiar, Thumpin' 455 ....


----------



## trifidave (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow! My basket case is a hand basket compared to your bushel baskets.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

trifidave said:


> Wow! My basket case is a hand basket compared to your bushel baskets.




Here's another one. His almost makes mine look good....:willy:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/65-gto-little-bit-rust-25485/


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

whenever i see what Mitch and Thumpin started with i thank my lucky stars....thats a whole lot of work going on in those two builds so if theres anyone to point you in the right direction its those two....great work guys

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------

